# proviron causing acne?



## Digitalash (May 19, 2012)

Has anyone experienced this? I haven't changed anything recently, still running 250mg test E and formeron, but I've recently added 100mg proviron ED. I'm recently breaking out a bit on my upper back and chest, my face is also more oily. Is this a common side with proviron or is it possible I got somethin else? My libido feels like it's up and my erections feel harder so I think it's legit, just wondering though, maybe I should lower the dose?


----------



## Ezskanken (May 19, 2012)

My experience was the opposite, when I stopped proviron 50mg ed I started to break out.  When I stopped the proviron, I started up on HCG though, so I don't know...


----------



## bjg (May 19, 2012)

100mg of proviron daily is way too much, and surely it will cause acne.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 19, 2012)

yea bro proviron is pretty androgenic and will cause hell of acne if not careful. back that dosage down brother thats high.


----------



## Digitalash (May 19, 2012)

thats what I was thinking since it is pretty androgenic it may be causing the acne. I like what the 100mg dose is doin for me so I wanted to stay there but I will back down to 75mg at least. Shit seriously makes me hard as a brick though lmao, I've only been on like a bit over a week and already done some things I regret...


----------



## brundel (May 19, 2012)

I think 100mg is pretty high as well for proviron but if you must.....
Just get some Acnedren and dose it high enough to combat the symptoms.

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Black Lion Research Acnedren Cheap


----------



## Digitalash (May 19, 2012)

thanks bro I was lookin at that anyway, I've always had some acne on back of arms/shoulders/upper back even off cycle so I'm probably just prone to it


----------



## brundel (May 19, 2012)

I get it pretty bad even with a HRT dose.....
It used to be so bad I couldnt shave my face or neck ...terrible.
I push BLR products but All of em started out as solutions to my own personal problems.
Acne sucks....
Its embarrasing...
Painful
can lead to infection
I dont know of one woman who thinks acne is attractive.....

I love running gear but I hated looking like a fuking leper.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 19, 2012)

yea man masteron/proviron is king for hardening with my body. does it better than tren for me personally. my last show i ran masteron injects at 100mg a day for 2 weeks. i got acne pretty bad from that which sucked so close to show time, but damn did i get grainy and tight.


----------



## Digitalash (May 19, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> yea man masteron/proviron is king for hardening with my body. does it better than tren for me personally. my last show i ran masteron injects at 100mg a day for 2 weeks. i got acne pretty bad from that which sucked so close to show time, but damn did i get grainy and tight.




oh ya I've hardened up a bit in just the short time on this high dose proviron, I was mostly referring to what it does for me downstairs though lmao. I suppose I'm not gonna offend anyone here so really it's like I'm popping boners from everythinggg, and it's so hard I can like feel all the muscles that go into your body, very odd. Had some of the best sex of my life recently as well, which I think is partially due to the cialis/prop/proviron combo I've been using for the occasion. I've run test and cialis before and the proviron definitely adds its own something that I can't put my finger on but do enjoy. I think my mood is better also, all in all if you can afford it I think prov would be pretty nice to run year round on a cruise, maybe not @ 100mg but if you get powders its really not that pricy.


----------



## brundel (May 19, 2012)

The androgenic portion of  AAS tends to be the negative side effect portion as well as the feel good portion.
Mood is great
libido is sick
strength..

elevated BP
enlarged prostate/ higher risk for prostate cancer
hair loss

etc


----------



## overburdened (May 20, 2012)

I love the stuff for all the above mentioned reasons(I don't get acne, luckily)...shit works wonders!!


----------

